# Jr vs Chicken Patty Bring it Battle!



## JrRacinFan (Feb 26, 2010)

Well we decided to have a little bit of fun this upcoming week. Just a friendly battle and bench-off.

So far what I have obtained on my 24.7 settings:














My 24.7 settings are as follows:














We will be running various benchmarks in the future.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 26, 2010)

The Leaderboard!!!!

*3DMark06*


User | Score | CPU | GFX | Link
JrRacinFan | 18067 | 720BE @ 3.6Ghz | 2x 3870' s@ See Link | 
Link

JrRacinFan | 17843 | 720BE @ 3.6Ghz | 2x 3870' s@ 837/1224 | 
Link

JrRacinFan | 17524 | 720BE @ 3.5Ghz | 2x 3870' s@ 823/1224 | 
Link

Chicken Patty | 16081 | 965-C3 @ 3.4Ghz | 5770@ 850/1200 | 
Link
*3DMark Vantage*


User | Score | CPU | GFX | Link
Chicken Patty | P10239 | 965-C3 @ 3.4Ghz | 5770@ 900/1200 | 
Link

JrRacinFan | P9130 | 720BE @ 3.6Ghz | 2x 3870' s@ 850/1250 | 
Link


----------



## ERazer (Feb 26, 2010)

woot subcribe


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 26, 2010)




----------



## Phxprovost (Feb 26, 2010)

subbed


----------



## fritoking (Feb 26, 2010)

push that tri core..if im a noob and get 3.7 you surely can!


----------



## r9 (Feb 26, 2010)

Kill him, cut his balls off . I`m subscribed.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 26, 2010)

Nearing 18k!


----------



## Naekuh (Feb 26, 2010)

rofl battle of the AMD processors?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 26, 2010)

Ok guys, any suggestions on what to do to not get Vantage to crash at my 3.6Ghz settings?




Naekuh said:


> rofl battle of the AMD processors?




Yup! Mainly doing it just for fun.  Sit back, enjoy the thread!

@Everyone else who replied


Thanks for visiting and subscribing!


----------



## erocker (Feb 26, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> Ok guys, any suggestions on what to do to not get Vantage to crash at my 3.6Ghz settings?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



MOAR voltage to the CPU. Unless you want to try fiddling with your htt/fsb/ram divider. Try upping the ram divider and CPU multiplier and lower the FSB. Perhaps it will be more stable for you that way. What are your CPU/NB volts at? Since you're close to 2.3ghz on the NB, you could be pushing too many volts to it if it were set on AUTO.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 26, 2010)

erocker said:


> MOAR voltage to the CPU. Unless you want to try fiddling with your htt/fsb/ram divider. Try upping the ram divider and CPU multiplier and lower the FSB. Perhaps it will be more stable for you that way. What are your CPU/NB volts at? Since you're close to 2.3ghz on the NB, you could be pushing too many volts to it if it were set on AUTO.



CPU/NB Vid is set to 1.3V. So would probly need 1.46v cpu.


----------



## Naekuh (Feb 26, 2010)

LOL how come no one ever wants to play with me like this.

*kicking the can*

Edit: Oh yeah.. i cheat with unreleased processors..


----------



## TIGR (Feb 26, 2010)

Haha subbed, this should be fun. I'd up the voltage but look forward to seeing what you do.


----------



## blkhogan (Feb 27, 2010)

Can I take on the winner? I got a few AMD's that I can put up for the challange. Just kiding. Im watching this one play out. GL to both of you.


----------



## t77snapshot (Feb 27, 2010)

Show CP who is boss JRF

Subscribed


----------



## blkhogan (Feb 27, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> Show CP who is boss JRF
> 
> Subscribed


NO. CP FTMFW!!


----------



## t77snapshot (Feb 27, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> NO. CP FTMFW!!



NO NO JRF!!!!!!!

Nah just kidding  they're both awesome guy's, all in good fun.


----------



## blkhogan (Feb 27, 2010)

All in good fun. Now "lets get it on".


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 27, 2010)

wheres CP?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 27, 2010)

I think CP got lost. i can always jump in and post so good benches in his behalf


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 27, 2010)

ROFL yeah me too if we all team up agains JR then he wont have a chance


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 27, 2010)

LOL nope  

speaking of this i need to download 3d vantage and see what i get. i only did a 3dmark06


----------



## panchoman (Feb 27, 2010)

I think chicken patty might have just blown up his computer  

anyway, best of luck to both!

i'm betting on jr!  good luck!


----------



## FilipM (Feb 27, 2010)

He is too busy tweaking his rig probably


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 27, 2010)

CPs getting a good game plan


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 27, 2010)

nah, hes taking a nap


----------



## t77snapshot (Feb 27, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> nah, hes taking a nap



....from too much booze


----------



## Triprift (Feb 27, 2010)

Place your bets my moneys on toom boy (JR)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 27, 2010)

I just got home from work guys, let's see what this puppy has 

Remember I'm on fresh install so i gotta download all benchmarks, allow me a bit


----------



## ERazer (Feb 27, 2010)

go cap go


----------



## blkhogan (Feb 27, 2010)

JR has some good numbers going up there^^^ Lets see the numbers CP is holding


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 27, 2010)

ERazer said:


> go cap go





blkhogan said:


> JR has some good numbers going up there^^^ Lets see the numbers CP is holding



not holding anything yet.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 27, 2010)

shake down run, everything at defaults, everything running.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 27, 2010)

LMAO! You guys thanks for the support and the quick LOL.

@CP

Post 2 updated. Waiting for those numbers to roll in.

@blkhogan

That's the whole point of the thread. If you want to take on the winner, I will put you in line.


----------



## Assassin48 (Feb 27, 2010)

CP you want some help?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 27, 2010)

Send it over ASAP lol


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 27, 2010)

3.6Ghz revisited. Broke 18k!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 27, 2010)

woot woot that 5770 looks badass

damn JR gratz man, nice score


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 27, 2010)

Broke 9k in Vantage!


----------



## Naekuh (Feb 28, 2010)

Assassin48 said:


> CP you want some help?
> 
> 
> http://img202.imageshack.us/img202/1346/p1010782f.jpg
> http://img220.imageshack.us/img220/1181/p1010785ui.jpg



That is so not fair...


----------



## Triprift (Feb 28, 2010)

JR throws down the gauntlet time to respond Patty.


----------



## Assassin48 (Feb 28, 2010)

Naekuh said:


> That is so not fair...



Ok i see where this is going LOL 

How about i remove the gpu pot off the 5770 and put it on this with its little brother





Lets let the kids play now LOL


----------



## Delta6326 (Feb 28, 2010)

a say CP wins  /subbed


----------



## Naekuh (Feb 28, 2010)

Assassin48 said:


> Ok i see where this is going LOL
> 
> How about i remove the gpu pot off the 5770 and put it on this with its little brother
> http://img42.imageshack.us/img42/2372/p1010798m.jpg



lol 

I +1 you and throw QuadFire:






LOL if this wasnt limited to AMD... id have bigger guns to throw at..  

But were keeping this AMD no?



Delta6326 said:


> a say CP wins  /subbed



Im rooting for the underdog!...  

Seeing how JR using a tricore.


----------



## Assassin48 (Feb 28, 2010)

I know lol
it should do nice tho, mines the XOC 4870x2 

I bought it and put the block on it and left it in the closet till now ( took the pic) and its going back in the closet now lol


----------



## Naekuh (Feb 28, 2010)

Assassin48 said:


> I know lol
> it should do nice tho, mines the XOC 4870x2
> 
> I bought it and put the block on it and left it in the closet till now ( took the pic) and its going back in the closet now lol



Meh i hate these GPU's.. seriously..  

Next month its either ARES 5970, or its grabbing Fermi's.  

My Hexcore feels loney without the newest GPU's to compliment it.


----------



## Assassin48 (Feb 28, 2010)

Naekuh said:


> Meh i hate these GPU's.. seriously..
> 
> Next month its either ARES 5970, or its grabbing Fermi's.
> 
> My Hexcore feels loney without the newest GPU's to compliment it.



I know what you mean


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 28, 2010)

Guy I just haven't had much time. Tomorrow I shall post some #'s up.

Plus it's cp vs jr, not jr vs cp's amd rig


----------



## fatguy1992 (Feb 28, 2010)

Why is a LN2 pot cheating?

BTW I'll have a 3870 soon, see if my i7 with one card can beat AMD with 2  (not likely)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 28, 2010)

fatguy1992 said:


> Why is a LN2 pot cheating?
> 
> BTW I'll have a 3870 soon, see if my i7 with one card can beat AMD with 2  (not likely)



I bet it probably can, especially in 3dmark 06.  It loves clock speed.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 28, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I bet it probably can, especially in 3dmark 06.  It loves clock speed.



Highly doubt it will.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 28, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> Highly doubt it will.



Example.  My 4850's scored 23k without overclock in 3dmark 06.  only 18k with the amd.  5k difference bro.  no overclock.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 28, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Example.  My 4850's scored 23k without overclock in 3dmark 06.  only 18k with the amd.  5k difference bro.  no overclock.



I understand that but different cards and that's on crossfire. Here's the fastest single 3870 run I can find on hwbot.org

http://hwbot.org/community/submission/909299_matti_oc_3dmark_2006_radeon_hd_3870_16331_marks


----------



## fatguy1992 (Feb 28, 2010)

Yeah I looked that up after I posted that, I doubt i'll get the single GPU WR yet, still need to get a GPU LN2 pot.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 28, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> I understand that but different cards and that's on crossfire. Here's the fastest single 3870 run I can find on hwbot.org
> 
> http://hwbot.org/community/submission/909299_matti_oc_3dmark_2006_radeon_hd_3870_16331_marks



came pretty close, I said it PROBABLY can, not that it would.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 28, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> came pretty close, I said it PROBABLY can, not that it would.



Of course man. I wasn't meaning like taking your word set in stone and stuff.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 28, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> Of course man. I wasn't meaning like taking your word set in stone and stuff.



For some reason drivers just came to my head.  Time to figure out if my mobo is dying or not .


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 28, 2010)

woot, which mobo?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 28, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> woot, which mobo?



UD5, Lan port is not working, using the 2nd one now as we speak.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 28, 2010)

wtf, that sucks


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 28, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> wtf, that sucks



Yeah downloading network drivers now, trying to see if that fixes the issue.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 28, 2010)

i had problem on my ud5 x58 with the drivers windows had, and when i used gigabytes drvers it was fixed


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 28, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i had problem on my ud5 x58 with the drivers windows had, and when i used gigabytes drvers it was fixed



That's what I'm doing right now, installing...


----------



## Triprift (Mar 1, 2010)

Cmon ppl lets see some more numbers i want to see this battle heat up.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 1, 2010)

Triprift said:


> Cmon ppl lets see some more numbers i want to see this battle heat up.



Rig is down, I have no idea what's going on.  Stupid thing wants to do a CHKDSK everytime it boots and if I cancel or let it it just turns the screen black.  I have a feeling this SSD is dying or windows just went nuts on me.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 1, 2010)

weird man, can you put the ssd over on the i7 rig and run a health check on it?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 1, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Rig is down, I have no idea what's going on.  Stupid thing wants to do a CHKDSK everytime it boots and if I cancel or let it it just turns the screen black.  I have a feeling this SSD is dying or windows just went nuts on me.



that sucks CP. ive been MIA all weekend as well. be back good and early monday morning


----------



## Triprift (Mar 1, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Rig is down, I have no idea what's going on.  Stupid thing wants to do a CHKDSK everytime it boots and if I cancel or let it it just turns the screen black.  I have a feeling this SSD is dying or windows just went nuts on me.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 1, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> weird man, can you put the ssd over on the i7 rig and run a health check on it?



I suppose I could do that but my buddy is supposed to bring me hirens boost CD, I had one but can't find it   I wanna give that a go before I take it off.


Triprift said:


> http://rlv.zcache.com/son_i_am_disappoint_tshirt-p235376019268766711t5tr_400.jpg


----------



## Naekuh (Mar 1, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> Highly doubt it will.



well you guys only beat me by 2k.

Give me another month, and i think i could do it.






However i think i can beat both of you guys combined in vantage.   





But i can already hear chicken shouting... *CHEATER* a mile away...  lol..

These arent my benching settings btw... its my 24/7 settings.
You could probably tell by the low vcore.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 1, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I suppose I could do that but my buddy is supposed to bring me hirens boost CD, I had one but can't find it   I wanna give that a go before I take it off.




oh okay, but if that dont work then put it through som diagnostic tool thing if you can on the other rig

hope it gets better man


----------



## fatguy1992 (Mar 1, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> UD5, Lan port is not working, using the 2nd one now as we speak.



What is your PCI-E Mhz at?


----------



## Naekuh (Mar 1, 2010)

awww so chicken is no longer gonna fight?

SO then how about assasin and fatguy try to take out my score so we keep this thread alive?





Chicken Patty said:


> Rig is down, I have no idea what's going on.  Stupid thing wants to do a CHKDSK everytime it boots and if I cancel or let it it just turns the screen black.  I have a feeling this SSD is dying or windows just went nuts on me.



Chicken... that sounds likes a SSD problem.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 1, 2010)

Naekuh said:


> awww so chicken is no longer gonna fight?
> 
> SO then how about assasin and fatguy try to take out my score so we keep this thread alive?



thats hijacking :/

bad Shinigami


----------



## Naekuh (Mar 1, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> thats hijacking :/



yeah but chicken is out of the catigory...

And i dont have an AMD cpu to throw up.

I love good competitions between forum members, because it tells you whats possible and what isnt.

My scores are already out there because JR though it wouldnt be possible for me to do 2x his scores..  :T


----------



## Assassin48 (Mar 1, 2010)

I am up for it while CP gets his rig back up and running 

It will be by the end of the week for sure.
My E762 is dead and i got another 920 on the way.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 1, 2010)

Naekuh said:


> yeah but chicken is out of the catigory...
> 
> And i dont have an AMD cpu to throw up.
> 
> I love good competitions between forum members, because it tells you whats possible and what isnt.



lol if anything you know anything is possible. not all of them are testers and those that are werent always this isnt XS people here will push their system to the limit before they buy new parts...and even if we cant beat their score were happy we got that close.


----------



## Naekuh (Mar 1, 2010)

well my gpu's arent even overclocked.. so hows that for "normal"

Its possible for assasin to come with quadsli and stomp me. QuadSLI should stomp me with physx on vantage. 

LOL.... im not throwing anything subambient... although i have the capacity to do so.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 1, 2010)

Naekuh said:


> well my gpu's arent even overclocked.. so hows that for "normal"
> 
> Its possible for assasin to come with quadsli and stomp me. QuadSLI should stomp me with physx on vantage.
> 
> LOL.... im not throwing anything subambient... although i have the capacity to do so.



its a shame i destroyed my second GX2 about 4 days ago. id take you


----------



## Naekuh (Mar 1, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> its a shame i destroyed my second GX2 about 4 days ago. id take you



see u got into the competitive mood even..

im telling you friendly forum competitions are addictive and fun.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 2, 2010)

Naekuh said:


> awww so chicken is no longer gonna fight?
> 
> SO then how about assasin and fatguy try to take out my score so we keep this thread alive?
> 
> ...



Well I reinstalled windows and its fine now.  Just need to load up drivers and get it going again.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 2, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Well I reinstalled windows and its fine now.  Just need to load up drivers and get it going again.



round 2 

/bell ring


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 2, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> round 2
> 
> /bell ring


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 2, 2010)

go get some CP

just got my own rig up and running, not the i7 though, still need that freakin mobo, but he\s got untill wednespday, if i aint got it by then im gonna kick he's ass


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 2, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> go get some CP
> 
> just got my own rig up and running, not the i7 though, still need that freakin mobo, but he\s got untill wednespday, if i aint got it by then im gonna kick he's ass



I'm posting from it now, just got all drivers installed.  Getting BOINC going now.  Then I'll download 3dmark again and let's see what I can do.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 2, 2010)

nice man^^

just did a 06 run myself, with 3. 5770s i get the same as with 2? talk about shitty benchmark program


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 2, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> nice man^^
> 
> just did a 06 run myself, with 3. 5770s i get the same as with 2? talk about shitty benchmark program


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 2, 2010)

Guys, any ideas why Vantage is not working, stays at this screen...


----------



## TotalChaos (Mar 2, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> nice man^^
> 
> just did a 06 run myself, with 3. 5770s i get the same as with 2? talk about shitty benchmark program



I think if you test with just one your score will still be similar.  I find 06 and Crossfire dont scale well at all. Vantage will show a better comparison.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 2, 2010)

hmm have you restarted CP?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 2, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> hmm have you restarted CP?



ok that worked.  Never had to do that before though, not that I remember.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 2, 2010)

Hey Jr, you should do a scoreboard to post our results man this way it's easy to see where we stand. 

Here is my first vantage run.  CPU at defaults, GPU 50MHz overclock on core only.  This is where 5xxx series cards shine folks, don't expect it to do great on 06.


----------



## Naekuh (Mar 2, 2010)

lol i beat both you and jr cumulatively on vantage.  

 

But Chicken Beat JR....  

I think the scores are 1:1 right now... Jr beating chicken in 3dmark06.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 2, 2010)

Naekuh said:


> lol i beat both you and jr cumulatively on vantage.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am not done with 06 yet   I'm downloading it now


----------



## fatguy1992 (Mar 2, 2010)

So you guys aren't using the same GPUs?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 2, 2010)

fatguy1992 said:


> So you guys aren't using the same GPUs?



Nope ....

... and that's the fun of it. I mainly wanted to see how his 5770 stacked up to my mildly clocked 3870's. 

@Naekuh

What you mean I said you can't get twice my benches? Never said or intended anything like that.

@CP

How should the table be displayed?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 2, 2010)

get a table each, 

then have it something like this? :

User | benchprogram | score | CPU | GFX | and so on?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 2, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> get a table each,
> 
> then have it something like this? :
> 
> User | benchprogram | score | CPU | GFX | and so on?



So like this?



User | benchprogram | score | CPU | GFX | Link


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 2, 2010)

yeah that would be nice imo, but it dosnt HAVE to be like i said 

just a simple suggestion


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 2, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> yeah that would be nice imo, but it dosnt HAVE to be like i said
> 
> just a simple suggestion



Oh no, I like it. But how do you  make it a sortable table?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 2, 2010)

you do like this, 

mussel showed me how 

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=114944



User | GPU | MB | Chipset | CPU | 
FIH The Don | 2 x 5770s | 1GB | 790FX | PII 965C3 |
|2 x 4850s | 512MB |
Mussels | 2 x 4870s | 1GB | X48 | Xeon 3120 |
Cadaveca | 1900 | | DFI RD600 | E6600 |
| 2900's | | ASUS X38 | Q6600 |
| 3870 | | ASUS X48 | Q9650 | 
| 4870 | | FoxConn X48 | E8400 | 
| 4890 | | 790FX | 720BE | 
| And the 5870's will go on | | 890FX | 965BE |
Cold Storm | 2 x 5870s | 1GB | P55 | i7 860 |
Half Live | 2 x 4870x2s | 2GB | X58 | i7 920 |
erocker | 2 x 5850s, | 1GB | 
|have owned tri fire 3870s | 512MB? | 
JrRacinFan | 2 x 3870s | 512MB | 790FXT | PII 720BE |
| have owned : 2x 2600s | 
mikek75 | 2 x 4870s | 1GB | P45 | Q6700 |
ChewyBrownSuga | 2 x 4770s | 512MB | 790FX | PII 720BE |
 and a 4870? | 
Scrizz | 2 x 4850s | | P45 | Q6600 |
digibucc |  3 x 4870s | 1GB/2x512MB | X58/790FX | i7 920/PII 940 |
Assassin48 | 2 or 3? x 5770s |1GB | X58 | i7 920 |
HossHuge | 2 x 4850s | 1GB | 790X | PII 945 |
crazyeyesreaper | 2 x 5850s | 1GB | 790GX | PII 940 |
overclocking101 | 2 x 4890s | 1GB | P55 | i7 860 |
Inioch | 2 x 4870s | 512MB| P45 | E8500 | [/tableh] 

miss spelled table in the end so you can see how its done

take a look from post #90 
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=114944&page=4


its hard for me to explain, english is not SO good hahaXD


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 2, 2010)

Very strange that I can't get to be sortable at all.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 2, 2010)

you need to have some sort of top list first, above the results/whatever


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 2, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> you need to have some sort of top list first, above the results/whatever



What you mean?

EDIT:
Nevermind, a simple refresh got the table sortable.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 2, 2010)

nothing, think it looks good now, didnt check on it until now

edit: yeah i was gonna say do a refresh, but you figured that one out


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 2, 2010)

Mine sux?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 2, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> Nope ....
> 
> ... and that's the fun of it. I mainly wanted to see how his 5770 stacked up to my mildly clocked 3870's.
> 
> ...





brandonwh64 said:


> Mine sux?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100302/vantage.png



my 4850 c/f powns you! or was it 4870's?  meh, can't remember lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 2, 2010)

Thanks JR, I'll try to throw in some more benches today


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 2, 2010)

Tempted to throw in some results of my own... Only I haven't OC's this baby at all


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 2, 2010)

Thrackan said:


> Tempted to throw in some results of my own... Only I haven't OC's this baby at all



  Stay out of it you you, you.


....


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 2, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Stay out of it you you, you.
> 
> 
> ....



TBH I have no idea how my system scores... Even on stock


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 2, 2010)

Methinks we should see a Thrackan vs. brandon battle.  Guys up for it? All I ask, NO FLAMING EACH OTHER!


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 2, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> Methinks we should see a Thrackan vs. brandon battle.



Lol a stock PII720 vs an i7 D0@4+Ghz?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 2, 2010)

Thrackan said:


> Lol a stock PII720 vs an i7 D0@4+Ghz?



 I think you would fair well in non-cpu benches.


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 2, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> I think you would fair well in non-cpu benches.



Well let's see when I get home from work then


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 2, 2010)

you gpu score would be higher than the 285 or equal, the cpu score would be ufair though


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 2, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> you gpu score would be higher than the 285 or equal, the cpu score would be ufair though



But see, that's the beauty of this whole thread. HAVING FUN WHILE BENCHING! You may be out for competition and blood but at the end of the day you will see that the bench you just gave us was very fun to see develop. 

EDIT:

Friendly competition can get you some of the best results out of your hardware because you are ready to push the envelope if needed.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 2, 2010)

well,


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 2, 2010)

IMO, that's not a bad run at all! Why 3 cards though? Surely 2 would be more efficient.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 2, 2010)

well i had hoped for more, but i might try switching the cards around with the cf bridges, some say it might help.

the reason for 3 cards, dunno really, just the fun of it, which is lacking atm since i dont feel any boost


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 2, 2010)

I would guys if i already OC+ card would OC more LOL! i should have just bought a normal GTX 285 and overclocked it but i got a hell of a deal in this one at the time.

Imma try some more overclocking


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 2, 2010)

well if it was a good deal then i would have done the same

you should get a waterblock for it though, then you should be able to punish it even more

a used one cant be more than 80$ or something like that?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 2, 2010)

its not that its getting hot i dont think. I just tried to put it from 675 core / 1548 shaders to 700 core / 1605 shaders. when i did this it got through 2 tests then the driver failed  once that happens i have to restart the whole PC and try again


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 2, 2010)

oh yeah that was the problem, didnt remember

ROFL http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8410qUT4QtA&feature=player_embedded this one is ONLY for CP, when he's running benches he can listen to that


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 2, 2010)

OK BIG UPDATE! you were right don. i boosted the fan speed to 100% (which is loud BTW) and redid those clocks and it worked perfect. it didnt add much score.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 2, 2010)

yay, but not worth it? didnt think either, only to get some bench numbers, 

but good it was a heat thing, and not something wrong with the card


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 2, 2010)

well i went up another 25mhz and driver failed  OCing this card isnt really worth it


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 2, 2010)

then dont bro, if it does what you want it to do at the old speeds then there is no reason for oc'ing it more, 

but one thing, are you using msi afterburner? then try and give it some more volt, not much, like 0.005 everytime


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 2, 2010)

hmm i have never thought to use MSI afterburner. can you change the voltage using it?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 2, 2010)

yep you sure can, the top slider is voltage regulation


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 2, 2010)

OMG I subscribed to a slowchat


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 2, 2010)

it doesnt let me change the voltage


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 2, 2010)

hmm exit the program

go the the folder where its installed

open the msiafterburner CFG file with wordpad or similar

and change unofficialoverclocking to 1


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 2, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> hmm exit the program
> 
> go the the folder where its installed
> 
> ...



tried that. still nothing


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 2, 2010)

weird, try evga precision, i think you can change volts there too?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 2, 2010)

nope evga program doesnt have it either


----------



## Naekuh (Mar 2, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> @Naekuh
> 
> What you mean I said you can't get twice my benches? Never said or intended anything like that.



This comment... However it wasnt 2x, it was that both u and chicken's score added together would be less. 



fatguy1992 said:


> BTW I'll have a 3870 soon, see if my i7 with one card can beat AMD with 2  (not likely)





Chicken Patty said:


> I bet it probably can, especially in 3dmark 06.  It loves clock speed.





JrRacinFan said:


> Highly doubt it will.


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 2, 2010)

Just popped the CPU from 2.8 to 3.5, increased scores from 14something to almost 18k


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 2, 2010)

Well, I'm down for the count for god knows how long.  The SSD in fact did take a crap.  I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 2, 2010)

that sucks bigtime man, so you're gonna rma the thing?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 3, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> that sucks bigtime man, so you're gonna rma the thing?



Yeah, Paul is gonna be setting it up for me so I can send it directly to Super Talent.  Freaking' B/S man.  I was just starting to get happy once again


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 3, 2010)

well thats one good thing though, 

but yeah, it sucks, you can only hope they do a quick rma on it,


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 3, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> well thats one good thing though,
> 
> but yeah, it sucks, you can only hope they do a quick rma on it,



HOpefully, hardware has just been very bad to me lately, dammit!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 3, 2010)

ye i hear you on that, 

you're no the only one, several of my friends had breakdowns on their systems too lately, must be epidemic

i hope(knock on wood) that my mobo arrives tomorrow and everything will be good, really really dont wanna do a rma, since i just shipped out the amd setup


----------



## Naekuh (Mar 3, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Well, I'm down for the count for god knows how long.  The SSD in fact did take a crap.  I'll keep you guys posted.



i called it.



ive had many many problems simular to that, and it translated to either:

1. dead board
2. dead hd.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 3, 2010)

Naekuh said:


> i called it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well I tried the SSD on my i7 and it worked for a few.  so It's back on the AMD rig now.  I have all drives connected, but the raid is disabled in the bios.  I think this might have been the issue from the get go.  As time passes I'll see if it's that or not.


----------



## Triprift (Mar 3, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Well, I'm down for the count for god knows how long.  The SSD in fact did take a crap.  I'll keep you guys posted.



Ahh poop this turned into a fizzer im a dissapoint.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 3, 2010)

Triprift said:


> Ahh poop this turned into a fizzer im a dissapoint.



Did you read my last post


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 7, 2010)

Jr, anything new brotha?  I can't get 06 to run


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 7, 2010)

did you install the newest version?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 7, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Jr, anything new brotha?  I can't get 06 to run



Nope, won't be any new gaming related benchmarks. I had installed the toxic in the wife's rig.

ditto to Don, I have an installer you could try if you want it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 7, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> did you install the newest version?



Yeah


JrRacinFan said:


> Nope, won't be any new gaming related benchmarks. I had installed the toxic in the wife's rig.
> 
> ditto to Don, I have an installer you could try if you want it.



Sure, send it over.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 7, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Yeah
> 
> 
> Sure, send it over.



Haven't had a chance today. But I downloaded my version from Guru3D.com http://downloads.guru3d.com/3DMark06-v120-Basic-Edition-download-1297.html

Also make sure you have stable ram when you are installign because it may spit crc errors back at you.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 7, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> Haven't had a chance today. But I downloaded my version from Guru3D.com http://downloads.guru3d.com/3DMark06-v120-Basic-Edition-download-1297.html
> 
> Also make sure you have stable ram when you are installign because it may spit crc errors back at you.



I'll give this one a try later, thanks man.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 7, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I'll give this one a try later, thanks man.



Your welcome. any ideas on how I can get my 3.6 revisited settings to pass small set OCCT for at least 1 hour

I am getting the random restarts again when I try.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 8, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> Your welcome. any ideas on how I can get my 3.6 revisited settings to pass small set OCCT for at least 1 hour
> 
> I am getting the random restarts again when I try.



What are your settings ATM?


----------



## cdawall (Mar 8, 2010)

hey CP would it be cheating to send JR some ram?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 8, 2010)

cdawall said:


> hey CP would it be cheating to send JR some ram?



Thanks but no thanks C. ASlso what we talked about yesterday is a no go. I thought it through really can't do it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 8, 2010)

Not a problem with me


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 8, 2010)

Well I got something around 19k before I decided it was enough OCing on the CPU... Didn't even bother to OC the GPU.
Now the CPU's undervolted and runs 33C stressed


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 9, 2010)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 9, 2010)

poor run if you ask me, I should have scored higher I would say.  Not sure how the scoring on this benchmark goes or how it relates to multi threading or what not.  But I think I should have done better considering I have a SSD/better mem/higher NB and a extra core.  Was I supposed to change any settings before the run?  Also I ran the 32bit one, which one did you run?

Anyways:


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 9, 2010)

32bit and it loves mhz with a low latency ram.







For our PhenII rigs, we need to crank up the NB.

EDIT





The 4th core helps but only a little.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 9, 2010)

issue with scores my old 7750 almost beats both of you


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 9, 2010)

Have you ever tried unlocking that 7750? Nice run btw 


Oh and still no reply, I sent a message this morning.


----------



## Formula350 (Mar 9, 2010)

You both just wait till I get my 890GPA with the AII X2 250 (unless I can spring for my originally planned X2 555)! I'll mop the floor with you both with my x1950 Pro!!!  I may even it up a bit and just use that powerhouse IGP  (which only gets like 3300 in Vantage LOL)

You need to update the second post JR 

For shiz-n-giggles you could run the Sandra "Performance Index" test, under the Tools tab  Or just the individual benches if you rather: CPU Arith, CPU Multi Media, Mem Bandwidth, GPU Vid Rendering, GPU Mem Bandwidth, GPGPU and if you feel like it there is all those in-betweener benches on cache, core efficiency, virtual machine, HDD etc.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 9, 2010)

Formula350 said:


> You both just wait till I get my 890GPA with the AII X2 250 (unless I can spring for my originally planned X2 555)! I'll mop the floor with you both with my x1950 Pro!!!  I may even it up a bit and just use that powerhouse IGP  (which only gets like 3300 in Vantage LOL)
> 
> You need to update the second post JR
> 
> For shiz-n-giggles you could run the Sandra "Performance Index" test, under the Tools tab  Or just the individual benches if you rather: CPU Arith, CPU Multi Media, Mem Bandwidth, GPU Vid Rendering, GPU Mem Bandwidth, GPGPU and if you feel like it there is all those in-betweener benches on cache, core efficiency, virtual machine, HDD etc.



Feel free to post man. I don't mind. 

By chance you have a link to Sandra?


----------



## cdawall (Mar 9, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> Have you ever tried unlocking that 7750? Nice run btw
> 
> 
> Oh and still no reply, I sent a message this morning.



he said its sold cash and i never tried to unlock it it was sold very quickly


----------



## Formula350 (Mar 9, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> Feel free to post man. I don't mind.
> 
> By chance you have a link to Sandra?



heh I might, but I don't even have a CPU yet, and don't know when I will. On top of that, I don't know if my old ass (5+yrs) Antec is up to the task either :\

Here's the link for Sandra though.
http://www.sisoftware.net//?d=dload&f=sware_dl_3264&l=en&a=


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 10, 2010)

CP, Jr, I see you both have X3 720's just like me, so I have a question here:

I'm kind of amazed at the load temps I get (33C at stock load) and I was wondering if these readings are correct, or that there is something wrong in the sensor readings?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 10, 2010)

Thrackan said:


> CP, Jr, I see you both have X3 720's just like me, so I have a question here:
> 
> I'm kind of amazed at the load temps I get (33C at stock load) and I was wondering if these readings are correct, or that there is something wrong in the sensor readings?



He's on a 965 C3 but which cooler?


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 10, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> He's on a 965 C3 but which cooler?



A Scythe Shuriken 

The difference might be that my board is mounted reversed ATX style, and the CPU cooler is right after an intake fan, but 33C seems kinda low when you're used to higher idle temps than that (Core i7 920).


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 10, 2010)

Seems likely to me. These 720's run very cool at stock. Here's my crunching load....





And I am on a mediocre CoolerMaster TX3 knockoff oh and that 38C is idle.


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 10, 2010)

Lol and that's at a lot moar volts too  Seems my passive plan will work then, thanks!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 10, 2010)

Thrackan said:


> Lol and that's at a lot moar volts too  Seems my passive plan will work then, thanks!



Welcome and speaking of passive I think I might break out the Scythe Ninja again.


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 10, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> Welcome and speaking of passive I think I might break out the Scythe Ninja again.



Got myself a NH-U12P, just waiting on the AM2 bracket.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 10, 2010)

That huge cooler should keep things very cool


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 10, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> That huge cooler should keep things very cool



Yeah, I believe the *H* in N*H*-U12P stands for *HUGE*...

Well actually I got it for the wide fin spacing, and as such, good passive capabilities. Wanted to get a Hyper Z600, but they were nowhere to be found.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 10, 2010)

How well do they do passive?


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 10, 2010)

Still have to find out, I'm waiting for the AM2 mounting kit.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 10, 2010)

got my 550BE up and running its installing windows 7 X64 as we i type nothing fancy in it coolermaster V10 and some D9JNM's it unlocks to a quad so i should sit inbetween CP and JR in scores


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 10, 2010)

Thrackan said:


> Still have to find out, I'm waiting for the AM2 mounting kit.



 Was hoping you had done some research on that already


----------



## cdawall (Mar 10, 2010)

Thrackan said:


> Got myself a NH-U12P, just waiting on the AM2 bracket.



it doesn't happen to have the same plate design as the SE does it?

http://www.svc.com/nhmkamd2.html


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 10, 2010)

cdawall said:


> it doesn't happen to have the same plate design as the SE does it?
> 
> http://www.svc.com/nhmkamd2.html



Yes it does, the SE is Special Edition because it supports 1366.

You can get it for free from Noctua if you still have your receipt:
http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=productview&products_id=3&lng=en


----------



## cdawall (Mar 10, 2010)

Thrackan said:


> Yes it does, the SE is Special Edition because it supports 1366.



after reading reviews on the SE that kit i linked should mount right up to yours as all the SE adds is a fan and a LGA1366 bracket


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 10, 2010)

cdawall said:


> after reading reviews on the SE that kit i linked should mount right up to yours as all the SE adds is a fan and a LGA1366 bracket



Yup, I am trying to get it from Noctua for free  See edited post above.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 10, 2010)

Thrackan said:


> Yup, I am trying to get it from Noctua for free  See edited post above.




ahh understood


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 10, 2010)

OK guys, I'm ready for some numbers! 

cdawall

What bench should I run next?


----------



## cdawall (Mar 10, 2010)

try and tweak a crazy super pi run


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 10, 2010)

That didn't work out too well. I kept ending up in BSOD's =/


----------



## cdawall (Mar 10, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> That didn't work out too well. I kept ending up in BSOD's =/



your doing better than me windows 7 is not wanting to install on my machine....screw it XP it is


----------



## cdawall (Mar 11, 2010)

4 cores air...


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 11, 2010)

is it stable?


----------



## cdawall (Mar 11, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> is it stable?



boots to windows and i haven't had a crash yet will do some more testing to see what she can do


----------



## Formula350 (Mar 11, 2010)

cdawall said:


> boots to windows and i haven't had a crash yet will do some more testing to see what she can do



That's damn good for a C2! Not to mention the fact it's an UNLOCKED C2


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 11, 2010)

oh snap, thought it was a 965


----------



## cdawall (Mar 11, 2010)

Formula350 said:


> That's damn good for a C2! Not to mention the fact it's an UNLOCKED C2





(FIH) The Don said:


> oh snap, thought it was a 965







i'm working on getting it higher but ill run some benchmarks with these settings


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 11, 2010)

cdawall said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100311/Capture004.jpg
> i'm working on getting it higher but ill run some benchmarks with these settings



is that your 550BE? if so NICE!


----------



## cdawall (Mar 11, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> is that your 550BE? if so NICE!



yes it is its an old 550BE too i think its a 0921


----------



## cdawall (Mar 11, 2010)

preview of whats to come


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 11, 2010)

GTFO with your CH3.  

I'm looking at your ram speeds. What sticks are those?!


----------



## cdawall (Mar 11, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> GTFO with your CH3.
> 
> I'm looking at your ram speeds. What sticks are those?!



micron D9JNM 2x2GB 1333 CL9's

here you go






super pi is sucking on this...






still tweaking went into subtimings on this one


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 27, 2010)

Not bad considering a single very mild clocked 3870.


----------



## Formula350 (Mar 27, 2010)

WTB/WTT AM3 CPU damnit!! heh Almost a month now and I still haven't gotten a CPU :\ I may just have to break down and grab an AII x2 250 and then plug that into the neighbor's build when I finally get a CPU.


*Shameless For Sale Thread plug*


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 27, 2010)

Formula350 said:


> WTB/WTT AM3 CPU damnit!! heh Almost a month now and I still haven't gotten a CPU :\ I may just have to break down and grab an AII x2 250 and then plug that into the neighbor's build when I finally get a CPU.
> 
> 
> *Shameless For Sale Thread plug*



http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...ogle-_-Processors+-+Desktops-_-AMD-_-19103698


Why don't you pick up a couple of those? There unlock rate is very high. If you were looking at AM2+ though ..

http://www.ewiz.com/detail.php?name...on-X2-Dual-Core-Processor-5000-2-2GHz-AM2-OEM

Those have an even higher unlock rate to quad and OC pretty well.


----------



## Formula350 (Mar 27, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...ogle-_-Processors+-+Desktops-_-AMD-_-19103698
> 
> 
> Why don't you pick up a couple of those? There unlock rate is very high. If you were looking at AM2+ though ..
> ...



Gigabyte's 890GX doesn't have unlock ability (hopefully it will in the future, but I'm not holding my breath)  I think I found it in the 890X boards, but the wording kind of makes me wonder if it is more to do with just turning off cores instead of unlocking them. Either way the option was hidden from the user so I changed that  Still that doesn't help me any since I have no way of porting BIOS settings from one board to the next :\ The Rebels Haven guys know how to, but A) their forum isn't accepting new members and B) The head guy who I emailed said it's not possible. Which honestly sounded more like a "I don't want to bother" response, rather than it really isn't possible.

I'm actually watching a couple of the AII 250u on eBay, which yea they only run @ 1.6ghz, but also that is running at a max of only 1.125v heh So I figure if anything, cranking up the voltage and HTT will fix that. Only thing that worries me, as it just dawned on me now, is it will probably have an uber-low multiplier... Oh well, if I can pick it up for the price of the Sempron, I'll at least have 2 cores instead of 1 heh


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 27, 2010)

TBH, if you're looking at budget reasons, don't count out AMD 7 series (unless you already have AMD 8 series boards) or AM2+ as an option.


----------



## Formula350 (Mar 27, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> TBH, if you're looking at budget reasons, don't count out AMD 7 series (unless you already have AMD 8 series boards) or AM2+ as an option.




I've already got the 890GPA-UD3H and DDR3. I was about to buy the 790GX, when I saw the thread here showing off the 890GX boards @ CES. Decided I'll wait a month or two and if there is no ETA, then I'll go ahead with the 790GX. Then early this moth they came out and I ordered mine off a site that listed them a day early lol Then I ran into issues where I needed a new PSU and managed to find a local guy who gets the test units for 80Plus (so only like 4hrs use on them) and I got a really good deal on a few, which some are those I'm selling because I figure people would be all over them. Apparently I was wrong 

We'll see how these 250u auctions turn out  I'm not in a HUGE hurry, but I do want to finally boot this new setup and have some fun tweaking!


----------



## r9 (Mar 27, 2010)

@cdawall
Who sane man would lock that CPU. The CPU is better than regular phenoms.


----------



## Formula350 (Apr 2, 2010)

Alright!!! I'm SO in this competition now haha Well ok... only in it technically... I'm going to be delegated to last place no matter _what_ I do, but damnit I'm going to be in last place like it was first! 

So I got my hands on a AII X2 250u which defaults @ 1.6ghz lol I only got it for my neighbor's PC build, and because for $23, it is worth it no matter what way you slice it! So I did all I could to find if the MSI board I have for him will support it, but MSI says "No" :\ Figured since I don't even know if that board works, I should make sure the CPU does, so I figured I may as well try my 890GX board's luck. Well good ole Giger! Recognized it no prob and is chuggin along merrily! Ontop of that, it's doin 1963mhz heh I have a small problem though... I didn't reinstall Windows, I just plugged in the HDD with Win7 that I had been using in my S939 X2 rig, and after it installs everything and a reboot occurs (be it by lockup or intentional), there is a problem and the system BSODs right after the desktop pops up... I thought it was my OCs, but I decided to go into Safe Mode, and it putts along fine >_> So I loaded up a restore point with the "crashing" OC settings and it works just peachy -_- Needless to say I've got some tinkering to do so I can at least reboot w/o hassle. *Fixed by turning off all items that startup automatically* If I didn't get scammed on eBay, I should have my AII X4 630 sometime soon. I emailed the seller and told him if I don't hear from him by the end of the weekend, I'll be filing a claim for my $$ back. So cross your fingers that I don't have to!

I also don't have the bandwidth to download Vantage or 3DM'06, so all I can compete with is what I've got on hand: SuperPi Mod 1.5 XS and the Sandra I linked you to Jr. I need to chuck in my other stick of DDR3 though because I just put one in to see if the rig would even boot.

EDIT: Just locked when applying 2440mhz from 2400mhz. My CPU multi as I expected after I bought the CPU, is an uber low (and locked of course) 8x heh So the HTT is at 300  Sandra reports the "td" temp reading (which I assume stands for thermal diode as it is after the temp under CPU 1 Temperature) of 19c, with CPU 2/Aux Temperature of 30c. So if 19c is the core temp, that's amazing O_O

Super Pi Mod 1.5XS
1mil  - 30.748s (I have written down on a piece of paper 32.753s, which I don't know what clock it was but that is a score from my S939 X2)
4mil  - *Locked* *@ Loop 11* - 1min 19.560s (Same as above, but 2min 41.944s)

Sandra (CPU @ 2360mhz)
Memory @ 1572mhz 7-7-7-27 (Haven't tweaked it yet)
----Integer 10.989gb/s
----Float    11.048gb/s

CPU Arithmetic (
----ALU 16.33
----FPU 15.54

CPU Multimedia
----Integer 44.88
----Float    20.24


----------



## Formula350 (Apr 3, 2010)

Well I found my OC "wall" haha The NB speed I had left at 1:1 CPU and apparently over 2350mhz it's not too happy, so I keep it around 1900-2200mhz if I can. Right now I'm still successfully on my way to 100% OC ^_^ Currently it's sitting at 2883mhz while I'm typing here on the laptop heh

I'll use this break to grab new bench results to update the above (if screen shots are wanted, I can nab some and throw em on a flash drive).

Current Clocks:
HTT - 360mhz
CPU  x8 - 2.88ghz
NB x6 - 2164mhz
HT x6 - 2164mhz
Mem 1:2 - 1440mhz
Mem timings - 7-7-7-30 1T (I haven't bothered with them)

*Sandra:*
Memory
----Integer 11.398gb/s
----Float 11.328gb/s

CPU Arithmetic 
----ALU 18.79
----FPU 17.75

CPU Multimedia
----Integer 59.74
----Float 23.31

*Super Pi Mod 1.5XS:*
1 Mil - 25.988s

EDIT: Got to 29xxMhz in Windows, then after another 5mhz HTT bump (that's what I've been going, each bump from 200 lol) she hard locked, where mostly it's been BSOD and auto reboot. Then I usually hit the BIOS, look at settings at where it locked and adjust, typically plugging in 10mhz below where it locked and boot into Windows. Well I was trying 360mhz and it wouldn't even POST, the second BIOS would kick in and I'd get the "U FAAAAAAAIL, LAWL! So I putz sum of ur settings bax to "OH HAI, I KAN POST!" valuez" message. Even after givin'er more volts, it wouldn't  So I'm settling on 2.8ghz, which I think we can all agree is one helluva OC! Sure as heck is faster than my S939 X2 @ 2.8! Where I go from here, I'm not sure haha I'm going to hold off on giving up this CPU till I get my own, then it's into the neigbor's PC (if I don't fry this one in the mean time ). Suppose that leaves testing the x1950 Pro and seeing if it's still alive  Hopefully the old Antec just ate the 2 motherboards and not the CPUs, memory or the 1950 :S


----------

